#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [影像] 一只狼的四足獸裝

## 狼王白牙

最近編輯 WikiFur 時恰好找到這個視頻，
如果大陸會員看不到，請打開代理伺服器，或者幫忙上傳到大陸視頻網站

看到這個視頻之後，我知道自己想要甚麼樣的獸裝了，一套超擬真的四足獸裝
想要在公園的躺椅上裝可愛啦（被抓走） :3

視頻連結如下：

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUULY8FSJQY_

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

狼王發的獸裝很不錯呢
躺下來相當可愛的:3!
本龍也想過要弄一套 可是還沒個人設定就閣置了
以下有兩張比較寫實的獸人裝  感覺都很不錯
圖是facebook上群組存下來的 忘記了出處..
有知情的獸請幫忙標注一下 owo

----------


## wingwolf

看不到YT淚目~
不過以前有看過四足獸裝，各種強大啊~~~~~~

噢噢噢噢喵龍的第二幅照片
是Khajiit！（激動ing（你慢著！）

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

對阿羽狼~ 想當年玩上古用Khajiit超興奮的!! 
遍題了 (不要咬我QAQ

感覺純獸裝會有點辛苦..站著走好像有點奇怪
看過論壇有些影片 是故意加長了前肢
但走起來只能慢慢來 不過像真度非常高呢 
有天有獸被抓走的話大家記得要報警!

----------


## 狼王白牙

既然看不到視頻，那就看圖片過過癮好了，是日本的獸裝製作師 RadyWolf 的作品喔

----------


## wingwolf

> 


！！！！！！！！！！
好棒！這這這這是獸裝？！（大驚）
嗚哇這絕對是我見過最寫實的四足獸裝了！！！！！
根本就是一隻大狼躺在那裡啊！

大感謝白牙分享照片！⊙w⊙

----------


## 狼尋

這....這太擬真了!!!!
擺一套在家裡有客人來就穿出去迎接 提前說我家有養一隻肉食動物XDDDDD
好想穿著扭動(?)啊!!!!
變身成狼的感覺還是隻大狼XDDD
糟糕 完全手癢了:P

----------


## 斯冰菊

太讚啦！！！本狼好想穿出去哪！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

完全與真的一模一樣！！！RADYWOLF的技術真是高超！！！

----------


## 荷宇

做的超像!!好棒喔WWWWW
可是穿的人模仿狼的動作模仿的不太像XXD
導致整體很不自然(?
是說好想穿一次看看ˊWˋ

----------


## fwiflof

是quadsuit！！！
其實大家不要對quadsuit期待太多，因為人類跟四足動物的骨骼結構差異真的........嚇死人了啊！
看過做的最好的也只有在站姿比較沒有破綻呢...........

像這樣躺在床上什麼的WWWWWW

還有就是人趴在那裡怎麼看怎麼累啊LOLLLLL
quadsuit真的超棒辣~超想做的嚶嚶(喂喂........

*圖片來自deviantart，第一幅作者為radywolf(就是樓上白狼同一個作者)，第二幅為SavedChicken(上傳至DA)*

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

这，这也太真实了吧。分明就是一只大狼在哪里啊

----------


## toy109

做的好棒，视频看不到只能看图了，谢谢分享

----------

